# Loose stool after worming



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

I took my pups in to the vet for their 2nd deworming. First deworming was at 2wks with Pyrantal this time she gave Drontal plus but the fecal was negative on the pup she checked. This was on Monday as of today they still have pudding poop. I've never used Drontal plus on pups so I don't know if this is a common side effect or what to think. It's not puddles its just not normal poo. It doesn't smell no more than normal,and all the pups are active. Is this something I should be worried about?


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

At our shelter we use both and always tell the people they could get the runs from it


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Its normal for a dog or puppy to have loose stools after being dewormed no matter what dewomer was used. Some dogs/ pups react worse than others. Meaning some dogs will not have any change in poops while others have soft serve Ice cream (so to speak) poops.


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

runs after worming is normal.


----------



## Alapaha_Lover (Feb 21, 2014)

Loose stools are normal after deworing.


----------

